# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  كيف كره العلامة أبو عبدالرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري الغناء  ( قصة صادقة )

## هشام المحيميد

يقول الشيخ أبو عبد الرحمن بن عقيل الظاهري :
ذات مرة استفتاني والدي وهو على فراش الموت  فأفتيته ، فقال :
يا بني من غير احتقار لك، لا أقتنع إلا بفتوى من الشيخ ابن باز.
فأتيت سماحته، فأفتاني  وكان قد حمل إليه عدد من مجلة الثقافة والفنون التي كتبت فيها خمسا وأربعين صفحة مما لا تسر الكتابة عنها ولا تشرف، فصار الشيخ ينهرني، ويردد: ما أعظم مصيبتك عند الله،
ثم صار يبرم أطراف غترته، وقد اغرورقت عيناه من الدموع، ويدعو لي, فزالت الموجدة من نفسي ، وتمزق قلبي حزنا لصدق هذا الإنسان في موعظته وحرصه على هياية الناس.
ولو جادلني لكابرت في المجادلة، وقد فتح الله قلبي لحسن نيته,
ومنذ تلك اللحظة بشهور تقلص حب الغناء والطرب من وجداني وتولدت عندي كراهية للغناء.
كراهية ما كنت أتصور حدوثها قط فسبحان مقلب القلوب


---

إن صدق النية وحسن المقصد لدى المحتسب له أثر كبير في القبول والتأثير

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

جزاكم الله خيرا.
وأنقل لكم للفائدة ما كتبه الشيخ حفظه الله في إجازته الحافلة لي وللأخ الشيخ رياض السعيد، حيث قال ما نصُّه:
(..كما أجيزهما رواية مؤلفاتي، وأرجوهما تجاهل مؤلفاتٍِ لي تراجعت عنها كلها، مثل (نظرات لاهية)، أو تراجعت عن بحوثِ بعضِها، مثل (هكذا علمني وردزورث) و(النغم الذي أحببته)، وأن لا أكون قدوة لهما في إباحة الغناء؛ فإنني أبرأ إلى الله مما خطه قلمي سابقاً، ولا أبيح منه إلا ما أباحه الشرع بشروطه في نطاق ضيق، مع أن ترك سماع المباح منه -وهو قليل جدا- أفضل، بل ترك اللهو واللغو والعبث سلامة من مغبتهن وتحقيق لما هو أجل).
وهي بتاريخ 1/7/1428.
جزاه الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> جزاكم الله خيرا.
> وأنقل لكم للفائدة ما كتبه الشيخ حفظه الله في إجازته الحافلة لي وللأخ الشيخ رياض السعيد، حيث قال ما نصُّه:
> (..كما أجيزهما رواية مؤلفاتي، وأرجوهما تجاهل مؤلفاتٍِ لي تراجعت عنها كلها، مثل (نظرات لاهية)، أو تراجعت عن بحوثِ بعضِها، مثل (هكذا علمني وردزورث) و(النغم الذي أحببته)، وأن لا أكون قدوة لهما في إباحة الغناء؛ فإنني أبرأ إلى الله مما خطه قلمي سابقاً، ولا أبيح منه إلا ما أباحه الشرع بشروطه في نطاق ضيق، مع أن ترك سماع المباح منه -وهو قليل جدا- أفضل، بل ترك اللهو واللغو والعبث سلامة من مغبتهن وتحقيق لما هو أجل).
> وهي بتاريخ 1/7/1428.
> جزاه الله خيرا.


مبارك الشيخ الفاضل محمد زياد التكلا 
ما شاء الله اللهم بارك
يرجى مراجعة الخاص .

----------


## أبو فراس

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## هشام المحيميد

شكر الله لك على تمام الاضافة أخي التكلة

----------

